# /dev/js0 permission issue

## glenn_nz

I'm trying by darndest to get my USB Micro$oft Sidewinder Joystick to work.

I've moduled things that other threads have suggested and I've followed the kernel docs and done all this:

cd /dev

rm js*

mkdir input

mknod input/js0 c 13 0

mknod input/js1 c 13 1

mknod input/js2 c 13 2

mknod input/js3 c 13 3

ln -s input/js0 js0

ln -s input/js1 js1

ln -s input/js2 js2

ln -s input/js3 js3

but my problem is simply testing it. I've tried running jscalibrator but it comes up with an error possibly related to paths or permissions.

I made all the above files and symbolic links as a root user and even as root, jscalibrator complains. I'm using kde so I right-clicked on all those files and turned all the permissions on.

```
upstairs dev # '/dev/input/js0'

bash: /dev/input/js0: Permission denied

```

errr. According to kde I should have permission.

cheers for any advice

----------

## glenn_nz

I'll clarify myself. I ran #chmod 777 /dev/input

and I can't even delete that folder as root!

----------

## glenn_nz

Ok, whoops. Fixed the permissions part an typed this instead with a different result.

```
upstairs root # cat /dev/js0

cat: /dev/js0: No such device
```

 jstest gives the same.

 In the kernel I have this selected as a module:

 character devices --> joystick --> Microsoft Sidewinder digital joysticks and gamepads

 That's that only thing I can find that comes close. I'm using the usb so I have "support for usb" built in.

 Any suggestions, like is there anything specific in the kernel that I may have missed?[/code]

----------

## glenn_nz

For the sake of those with joystick issues, I shall conclude this one person thread.

These are the modules I have loaded. I suppose they could be built in but everyone keeps mentioning modules for some reason.

```

upstairs root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

usb-ohci               20680   0  (unused)

hid                    19748   0  (unused)

joydev                  6016   0

iforce                  8572   0  (unused)

nvidia               1541120  10

```

```
# dmesg | grep Joystick
```

 Tells you your joystick type.

jscalibrator is the best tool for calibration.

```
#cat /dev/js0
```

 should come up with a bunch of characters when the joystick is moved so is a good way of seeing if your joystick works.

----------

## adastra

Thank you for your one-man show.  I have my Gravis Gamepad Pro (USB) working but I have to log in as root every time I plug it in and run

```
chmod -R 755 /dev/input/js0
```

before anyone can use it.  Also, I have emerged libjsw but if I run jscalibrator and then enter ZSNES, the directional (2-axis) pad no longer works.  I then have to unplug it and plug it back in to get it to work in ZSNES (which wipes out, I believe, any calibration I've done).  I don't even know if ZSNES even recognizes the .joystick file libjsw puts in my home directory.  

Do you have any info for me on these issues in the month since your last post?

----------

